# Wassertemperaturen der dänischen Ostsee



## saza (3. März 2003)

Moin,

kennt jemand  ne gute Seite für die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen der dänischen Ostsee? Ich habe mir nen Wolf gesucht und keine gefunden.Ich suche eine mit täglichen Messwerten.
Danke (tak for det) schon mal im voraus.

Gruß Saza


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. März 2003)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.dmi.dk/vejr/eng/ 

und dann unter Wettervorhersagen - Vandstand dann unter Datatype auf Vandtemperatur.


Ist leider ein wenig grob gerastert aber erstmal besser als nix.  


Med venlig hilsen

Stephan


----------



## saza (3. März 2003)

Hey Stephan,
danke für den Tip.m Hast mir sehr geholfen.

hilsen tilbage


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. März 2003)

Hier kann man auch noch einiges erfahren.
Ich halte mich sehr daran und es haut fast immer hin mit den Vorhersagen!!

HIER !


----------



## saza (4. März 2003)

Moin MikeFish,
danke für den Tip. #h 
Gruss Saza


----------

